# Urinating in Sleep



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

This afternoon my boy Dax was asleep, half on my lap and half off. When I got up I noticed a wet spot, about 4" in diameter, on the sofa. Tonight he was asleep on his bed for about an hour and when I got him up to let him outside, there was another wet spot.

I'll be calling the vet in the morning, but I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this. It's not a housebreaking issue, this is something he is doing in his sleep.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If this is an unusual event, a trip to the Vet is a must. In the mean time a pee pad where he is sleeping to absorb the moisture.

If he wakes up wet, I would dry him off without fuss. I don't think he's doing it on purpose.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Crazy you post this!! My V just did this yesterday on the couch in her sleep as well, pretty much the same amount of pee too. She is 6 months and definitely potty trained. She actually did this twice a month or so ago and it hadn't happened since, which is why I don't think it's a UTI. I really don't know though, I am interested to see if anyone has advice as well.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Dax slept all night and his bed was dry this morning. I took him to the Vet and they are going to do analysis on blood and urine samples.

In the meantime, he'll be taking antibiotics in case it is an infection.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

lilhoosier32 said:


> Crazy you post this!! My V just did this yesterday on the couch in her sleep as well, pretty much the same amount of pee too. She is 6 months and definitely potty trained. She actually did this twice a month or so ago and it hadn't happened since, which is why I don't think it's a UTI. I really don't know though, I am interested to see if anyone has advice as well.


Advice is have to see the vet. It is not normal for dogs to pee in their den. 
They may do it if they loose bladder control when old. Otherwise, psychological trauma may be in play or some UT infection - yes even mild one.
Meanwhile, please treat your dog with the dignity it deserves (dry her off). She does not do it on purpose.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Update...

When we went to see the Vet last Friday, he took blood and urine samples and prescribed an antibiotic as a precaution in case the results came back positive. 

The Vet called me this morning. Blood work was all normal, but the urine analysis indicated a mild bladder infection.

There have been no further episodes of wetting in his sleep, so we will continue with the antibiotics until they are gone. No further action is planned unless we have a recurrence.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update, good to hear things are well.


----------

